# Crossbreed charity dog show



## BlazeandBobbie (Oct 4, 2013)

THE AMBASSADOR CROSSBREED CLUB
CROSSBREED DOG SHOW

IN AID OF LURCHER SOS

Saturday 2nd November 2013
SPARSHOLT EQUINE CENTRE, SPARSHOLT COLLEGE, WESTLEY LANE, SPARSHOLT, WINCHESTER, SO21 2NF 
(Main entrance off B3049 Winchester to Stockbridge road)

Entries from 9:30am Judging from 10:30am LOVELY ROSETTES TO 5th PLACE; TROPHIES & PRIZES TO BE WON	
Fantastic Selection of Stalls ~ Grand Raffle ~ Tombola Refreshments Available ~ Free Parking

CROSSBREED SHOWING CLASSES Judge: Marie Hamlin
1.	PUPPY 6  12 months
2.	YEARLING 12  24 months
3.	VETERAN 7 years and over (special for oldest)
4.	UNDER 16
5.	OVER 16
6.	OPEN
BEST IN SHOW ~ RESERVE BEST IN SHOW BEST PUPPY IN SHOW ~ BEST VETERAN IN SHOW

CROSSBREED HANDLING CLASSES Judge: Christine Owen
7.	BEST JUNIOR HANDLER up to 16 years
8.	BEST ADULT HANDLER 17  45 years
9.	BEST ADULT HANDLER 46 years & over
BEST HANDLER IN SHOW

CROSSBREED NOVELTY CLASSES Judge: Simon Gill
10.	HANDSOME DOG
11.	PRETTIEST BITCH
12.	BEST MOVER
13.	BEST CONDITION
14.	MOST APPLEALING EYES
15.	BEST RESCUE
16.	MOST OBEDIENT (Basic Heel, Sit, Down, etc)
17.	BEST BRACE/FAMILY
18.	BEST EXPRESSION
19.	BEST LURCHER*
20.	DOG THE JUDGE WOULD LIKE TO TAKE HOME
BEST NOVELTY IN SHOW ~ RESERVE BEST IN SHOW 
*BEST LURCHER IN SHOW SPECIAL ROSETTE

£1.50 for first class then £1 for all others classes

CONDITIONS:	
~ALL DOGS WELCOME BUT ONLY CROSSBREEDS CAN ENTER
~KEEP OFF THE GRASS
~PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR DOG
~NO BITCHES IN SEASON
~KEEP DOGS ON LEADS AT ALL TIMES
~ANY AGGRESSIVE BEHAVIOUR WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE
~CHILDREN MUST BE SUPERVISED AT ALL TIMES, ADULT BEING LIABLE FOR THE CHILDS ACTIONS
~PLEASE KEEP THIS VENUE CLEAN
~REMEDIAL ACTION WILL BE TAKEN IN THE EVENT OF DOGS LEFT IN CARS IN DISTRESS
~NO SELLING OR PROMOTING OF BREEDING WILL BE ACCEPTABLE AT THIS SHOW

Please make sure that no dog is brought to the show which has contracted or has been knowingly exposed to any infectious or contagious disease during 21 days prior to the show, or is suffering from a condition which adversely affects its health or welfare.

All enquires contact: [email protected] or Marie on: 07917420705 or Karen on: 07716778144

:001_tt1:ENJOY THE DAY ~ MANY THANKS TO ALL OUR SPONSORS & SUPPORTERS TO MAKE THIS DAY POSSIBLE


----------

